# Control de un motor mediante tarjeta analógica



## Rauldg (May 18, 2012)

Buenas tardes,

Ante todo, informar de que no soy experto en electrónica, así que posiblemente deje datos importantes en el tintero. Sólo tenéis que preguntar.

Tengo un motor (de un vehículo eléctrico) al cual puedo controlar mediante un pedal (manualmente) o bien a través de una tarjeta analógica (PC).

La potencia del motor depende de la diferencia de potencial que exista entre dos cables (masa y positivo). El motor genera mucha más pontencia al venir el potencial del pedal que al venir de la tarjeta analógica.

Supuse que el motivo es algún potencial flotante entre la tierra del motor y la de la tarjeta analógica, por lo que uní las dos tierras, con un fusible por si la corriente estropeaba alguna parte del circuito. Al hacer esto se mejora un poco el problema, ahora el motor se activa aunque en un rango de potenciales de unos 5 voltios más altos que con el pedal. 

¿Alguna idea de porqué puede ser? ¿La potencia del motor puede verse reducida? ¿Es posible que el motor se rompa si le meto demasiada diferencia de potencial?

Os agradezco mucho la ayuda,

Un saludo,
Raúl


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2012)

¿ Fotos al menos ? 

¿ Diagramas tal vez ?


----------



## Rauldg (May 21, 2012)

He subido un diagrama y varias fotos de distintos componentes y conexiones [1]. En los comentarios de las fotos hay algunas explicaciones.

Muchas gracias de nuevo, llevo tiempo con este problema,
Raúl

[1] https://picasaweb.google.com/106382566872495592373/ElectronicaAcelerador?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------

